# Feeding Pedigree, Purina, or Alpo?



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

You should be able to find better food for a reasonable price. I wouldn't feed them.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Do you need a topper? Perhaps if you feel you must a spoonful of cottage cheese, some egg or some canned salmon would be more nutritious and cheaper.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackieK (May 17, 2014)

Dallas Gold said:


> Do you need a topper? Perhaps if you feel you must a spoonful of cottage cheese, some egg or some canned salmon would be more nutritious and cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooo that's actually a great idea--I never even thought of that! Should the egg be cooked or raw? What about canned tuna (for humans)?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My breeder feeds raw eggs, but my guy prefers them cooked (with a little loss in nutrition due to the cooking). I'm not sure about the tuna- perhaps someone else can answer that one, or you could google it?


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

We give our Golden's a spoonful of plain Greek yogurt and a spoonful of low fat cottage cheese...they think they are getting pure T bone steak. We mix this in with their kibble with a tablespoon of warm water. They jump up and down now at meal time and eat like pigs....gobble gobble... They have been more energitic, fur thicker and shiny, and less allergies as the kibble we feed in grain free....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

My boy loves yoghurt so that could be an option for you. I fed him tuna once and he vomited straight after!.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I wouldn't give canned tuna regularly--mercury is a concern in human consumption of tuna, so I don't eat it myself more than a few times a year. 

I'm going to try the Greek yogurt idea, though...my dogs are dairy junkies!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I also use plain yogurt as a topper. I feed raw eggs to my guys once a week. They prefer raw to cooked.

You may want to try canned sardines (in water) as opposed to salmon or tuna. Typically they are much less expensive and yet nutritious.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I treat my boys with frozen green beans, baby carrots, fresh blueberries, and cleaned and peeled apple pieces. Apples and strawberries are considered dirty fruits due to the pesticides used to grow them, so those items are given rarely.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackieK (May 17, 2014)

Well, I mashed a raw egg shell and all in her food and she loved it! Same with the cottage cheese, of course. I need to buy some Greek yogurt next... I'll skip the tuna if it caused tummy upset--Swishywagga that's good to know, and Noreaster the mercury level is a good point as well.


----------

